# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  presa embalse alcalde Perez Lorente, presa embalse de Zamáns ( Vigo )

## manuelra

Una presa bastante difícil de fotografiar aguas abajo del muro, esta abastece de agua a la ciudad de Vigo

----------


## perdiguera

Simpático nombre con el que bautizaron la presa, aunque no sé por qué me extraño ya que suelen ponerle también nombrede alcalde a las calles, urbanizaciones, puentes etc.
Bonitas fotos, como siempre, manuelra.
Un saludo.

----------

